
Since Oct, Apple Has Made 1,600 False Alarm 911 Calls from Elk Grove Facility - QUFB
http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2018/02/22/apple-elk-grove-911-accidental/
======
FiveSquared
Signal Interference?

